# Spielt ihr osu! ?



## streetjumper16 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

Ja der Titel sagt ja schon alles aus 
Spielt ihr es oder nicht ? Wisst ihr überhaupt was das ist ?

Schreibst es rein 


Hier mal den Link dazu! osu! - rhythm is just a click away


Ich spiele es sehr sehr gerne  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj9WAn9Tgok&feature


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsF388_v8RY


Und hier wenn ihr mal mein schnellstes sehen wollt! Schneller bekomm ich noch nicht hin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4zAapJQEck
Die Punkte von 2,6 Millionen sind nicht mehr Aktuell  Sind jetzt 2,99 Millionen 


Edit: Okay das hier ist jetzt aber die Grenze wenn es um Schnelligkeit geht 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHpzcIF-m_4





LG streetjumper16


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Oktober 2011)

Noch nie gehört, noch nie gespielt, und nachdem ich die Videos gesehen habe werde ich es auch nie spielen.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich werds mir nachher mal angucken  Habs bisher nur bei irgedwelchen LPern gesehen, und gekonnt
ignoriert


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

Wo und Wie bekommt man diese "Maps" her?


----------



## kero81 (16. Oktober 2011)

Oh Gott. XD also ich werde es nie spielen. Sowas gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

WTF das ist ja geil


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wo und Wie bekommt man diese "Maps" her?




Seite steht im Startpost und dann auf Beatmaps  Gibt ja 263 Seiten

@ all

Ist halt nicht jedermans Sache, aber wenn man es erst Mal gespielt hat kommt man nicht wieder los  So ist es bei mir mal ^^


----------



## turbosnake (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bekomme es  nicht hin, selbst die einfachsten Maps klappen nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es  nicht hin, selbst die einfachsten Maps klappen nicht.




Übung macht den Meister 
Am Anfang konnte ich nicht mal das Tutorial Jetzt kann ich schon welche auf Hard 

Ich finde das mal als kleine Abwechslung von den richtigen PC Games alla COD etc. 

Nur nach ner Zeit fängt das Handgelenk an weh zu tun und der Zeigefinger auch -.- Deswegen spiele ich jetzt mit Maus und Tastatur! Die Maus nutze ich nur noch zum Steuern und zum Klicken benutz ich die X Taste!
Am besten man fängt bei 1 Sterne Maps an also leicht und arbeitet sich hoch! Und am besten spielt man die Map ein par Mal durch auch wenn man eine Menge Fehler macht um zu schauen was kommt wann!
So mache ich das bei neuen Maps! Hab übrigens um die 650 Maps 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Tiz92 (17. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich sag ja immer für jeden das seine.  Allerdings ist das nichts für mich. 

@Streetjumper

Ich hoffe du schaltest 8xSGSSAA ein dass sich  deine zwei 5870 nicht zu sehr langweilen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag ja immer für jeden das seine.  Allerdings ist das nichts für mich.
> 
> @Streetjumper
> 
> Ich hoffe du schaltest 8xSGSSAA ein dass sich  deine zwei 5870 nicht zu sehr langweilen.




Ich habe da um die 2200 FPS! Wenn ich also das Limit ausschalte, hört man die Karten schon ordentlich, aber ich habe das Limit von 140 FPS an und da hört man in nur so wie im normal Betrieb auch


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

und ich hab den Sinn vom Spiel noch nicht verstanden


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> und ich hab den Sinn vom Spiel noch nicht verstanden




Was soll man da nicht verstehen ? Fahre einfach die Bahnen ab oder Klick sie ab 

Heißt ja nicht umsonst: osu! - rhythm is just a click away


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

ja schon klar ^^ aber ich weiß nicht... das Spiel ist sinnlos  ich werd es nachher mal testen


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> ja schon klar ^^ aber ich weiß nicht... das Spiel ist sinnlos  ich werd es nachher mal testen




Wiso ist es sinnlos ?

Dann müssten ja alle Spiele sinnlos sein da es wie andere Spiele auch ein Spiel ist!


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

sinnlos ist nicht böse gemeint ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> sinnlos ist nicht böse gemeint ^^




Ich weiß doch 
Aber Es ist zwar nur ein einfaches Game, aber es kann echt Fun machen! Aber auch frustrieren


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

klingt als wär es was für mich  gibts nen Multiplayer oder ne Rangliste?


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> klingt als wär es was für mich  gibts nen Multiplayer oder ne Rangliste?




Natürlich gib es beides!


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Natürlich gib es beides!


 
na dann nimm dich in Acht, ich bin sehr lernfähig


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> na dann nimm dich in Acht, ich bin sehr lernfähig




Ich auch


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

dann hoffe ich mal das wir noch diese Woche zusammen/gegeneinander ne Runde zocken können, mein Mainboard spackt im Moment


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich mal das wir noch diese Woche zusammen/gegeneinander ne Runde zocken können, mein Mainboard spackt im Moment




Ich spiel jeden Tag


----------



## Re4dt (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne das Spiel von herrdekay und habs seit 5Monaten oder so  
Früher hab ich es jeden Tag gespielt heute nur noch jeden zweiten Tag oder so^^ 
Finde das Spielprinzip einfach genial


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Spiel von herrdekay und habs seit 5Monaten oder so
> Früher hab ich es jeden Tag gespielt heute nur noch jeden zweiten Tag oder so^^
> Finde das Spielprinzip einfach genial




Ja finde ich auch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kh9hDCbIow


----------



## Re4dt (17. Oktober 2011)

Falls du Lust auf eine runde osu hast mein ingame Name: LostYourFace 
Re4dt war schon vergeben


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Falls du Lust auf eine runde osu hast mein ingame Name: LostYourFace
> Re4dt war schon vergeben




Werde dich dann mal adden 

Edit: Finde dich i-wie nicht :/


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal richtig die Sau raus gelassen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9DTK1oYj-o

Kann das jemand toppen ?


----------



## SephiiiHD (20. April 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Falls du Lust auf eine runde osu hast mein ingame Name: LostYourFace
> Re4dt war schon vergeben


 
Also das mit dem suchten und so is anscheinend ja nix geworden xD


----------

